# turface



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone know the color of turface mvp?

Which one will you use, mvp or pro leg.?
is the pro leg. Grey still being made?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Window7,

Turface MVP is sort of buff in color; here is an example posted by someone else.










Turface Pro League Grey is no longer manufactured. Some people say the Aquariumplants.com substrate in the Black Diamond is very similar but substantially more expensive.

I have used Soilmaster Select Charcoal (discontinued) and Turface Pro League Grey (discontinued) and I like the color. My most recent tank I set up with Safe T Sorb #7941 and although 'dusty' it has a nice grain size and seems heavier than Turface.

Safe T Sorb #7941


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just call john deere and ask, they got the pro leg. For 29.99 a bag.
What a price... I was hoping for 10-15 per bag. Hmmm


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

$29.99 for a bag! Yikes!

The Safe-T-Sorb is available at Tractor Supply for about $5 a bag. I have used it in three tanks and like it very much. In my tanks it looks a little darker than Roy's photos.

Roy, nice apistos!


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 3 bag of safe T, all 3 bag break down to fast for me. 
It's a never ending battle washing it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

True, it never rinses clean no matter how many times you wash it. But in my experience once you set the tank up it clouds the water only slightly. And that will go away over night with normal filtration.

I was worried the first time I used it. But after the first two tanks cleared so quickly, I decided to use it in my shell dwelling cichlid tank. Those little fish dig like crazy, and the water stays clear.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Window7,

There are several varieties of Saf-T-Sorb; the one we are recommending is Saf-T-Sorb #7941. The grains are very hard, almost gravel-like. I have not read of any problems on the forums using this specific variety and it shows no signs of breaking down after about 6 weeks being set up.

@Michael - Thanks Mike...they have bred several times for me.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I've been using Saf-T-Sorb #7941 for months. I haven't noticed any breaking down. I was replacing the flourite with the STS, a little at a time prior to water changes. It looks more natural imho than flourite, is cheaper and doesnt get BBA attaching to it nearly as much as the flourite.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

The one I use came in a white/green bag.
Using the Safe T in a 2.5g was fine, but using them in a 10g was a pain.
I would only use it in a smaller tank.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Window7 said:


> The one I use came in a white/green bag.
> Using the Safe T in a 2.5g was fine, but using them in a 10g was a pain.
> I would only use it in a smaller tank.


I use it in a 57 gallon with no issues. Pricing aside, STS clouds less than the last bag of flourite that I bought. The STS I bought came in a 40 lb bag, yeah, I think it was green and white.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going with mts soon turface cost to much.
I was wondering if this is what I want.


----------

